# New Bridgeport Attachment - Be a Part of the Product Development Process



## Birder (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I am developing a new attachment for Bridgeport mills.  I am in the early days, and have a handful of prototypes, and would like to request some feedback on my new tool.  I am not asking for funds, donations, etc, but will give you the tool, in exchange for some feedback.
Send me a PM if you are interested please.
Thank you
Birder


----------



## tq60 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pm sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 17, 2017)

To me your, post is way too vague, it's like an ad that say you have land for sale, then not tell us the location, the type (farm, camp, building lot) or the price. It's hard to get interested. I also haven't the time to play email tag,, give us a clue, what it is or does, not asking for minute detail, just a general overview.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 17, 2017)

I too maybe interested, but not knowing what the tool does I am reluctant to volunteer.


----------



## john_c_kennedy (Jul 17, 2017)

More details please.


----------



## mikey (Jul 17, 2017)

I would guess the details are lacking because you can't enforce a Non-disclosure Agreement over the net.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 17, 2017)

There are so many attachments/accessories for the Bridgeport already. I think the wheels have already been invented for the Bridgeport. I’m a tolaholic and have to have it all. But have I used all of the attachments for my Bridgeport…NO. It’s a very versatile stand alone machine. If you use some finesse, you don’t need all the toys they try to sell you. Think your progress out first. Think each step for the simplest and most accurate. Learn your machines limits. Only then can you make meaningful parts. And be safe…Dave


----------



## Birder (Jul 17, 2017)

Mikey is correct on the NDA part of this.  My hope is that if things progress, I can share more of these and just ask for other volunteers.  I could say, "No obligation" "Free" etc, but I'm not a scammer.  I've had a few positive responses, and am interested in speaking to some more of you.  Thank you. Birder


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 17, 2017)

The drummer is drumming . We don't know how to answer the question.


----------



## mikey (Jul 18, 2017)

I am surprised at the responses to Birder's offer. He has a potentially useful tool that he is offering to *give you *in exchange for your feedback on the tool. I don't see a downside other than the time it takes to give him a thoughtful and honest appraisal. Wow, tough crowd.


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 18, 2017)

Birder said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am developing a new attachment for Bridgeport mills.  I am in the early days, and have a handful of prototypes, and would like to request some feedback on my new tool.  I am not asking for funds, donations, etc, but will give you the tool, in exchange for some feedback.
> Send me a PM if you are interested please.
> Thank you
> Birder


I have a vertical mill (not Bridgeport) but if the attachment would fit R8 spindle I'm game -- Jack


----------



## Alittlerusty (Jul 22, 2017)

PM sent , it might even be useful my spindle is r8 as well


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 22, 2017)

You've got almost a dozen of us interested , what now...


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 22, 2017)

Birder said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am developing a new attachment for Bridgeport mills.  I am in the early days, and have a handful of prototypes, and would like to request some feedback on my new tool.  I am not asking for funds, donations, etc, but will give you the tool, in exchange for some feedback.
> Send me a PM if you are interested please.
> Thank you
> Birder



Sent along an PM...
Always interested in new gadgets... Keeps the wheels between the ears turning!
THX for the opportunity to contribute!

GA


----------



## gr8legs (Jul 22, 2017)

My opinion: Inventing and protecting a mechanical device intended for use by machinists is like trying to nail Jell-O to a wall while roller skating in a manure pit and singing an operatic aria, all at the same time. The likelihood of commercial success and eventual profitability is (IMO) a unicorn.

The OP, if he has not already done so, should investigate through the patent office (USPTO.gov) filing a provisional patent application. It's an *inexpensive* way to protect an invention for a year while investigating the market possibilities and financial potential, keeping in mind the proclivity of the potential buyer to 'knock off' one of his/her own, plus making sure it hasn't already been invented. 

After hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars prosecuting a patent to issuance you end up with a nice piece of paper with a number on it and probably not much else. Patent infringement litigation (if a patent does eventually issue) is expensive and for a little guy is another exercise in Jell-O nailing. I speak from experience. 

My next similar project will be 'open source' - my idea thrown out to the world and let the best brains develop and improve it. It's still 'my' idea and now I maybe get to see it succeed, just without the millions of blue sky dollars the unicorn promised. 

Sorry if I sound like a rain cloud . . . . been there, done that; have the T-Shirt and a patent. I can sell the T-shirt.

Stu


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes... sadly...

The odds of inventing a better mousetrap and making a $bundle...
Are somewhere between slim and none... and Slim is not scheduled today... grin!

Been down this road myself... the key is to develop a product one can sell hundreds of thousands of copies... QUICKLY...
And get the product to the market QUICKLY.... that is, before anyone has time to make a 'knock off' version.
What comes to mind is the $19.95 gadgets 'as seen on TV'... which usually cost about a buck or two to make... in China.

Make your $$$ quickly... and let the knock off folks sue each other into oblivion.


----------



## expressline99 (Jul 30, 2017)

If the point is to create something of your own and put it out there. You should do it. If the idea is money the facts are laid out here by a couple of people.  I've done a couple of these (not in the machinist end of things)....some for fun where the expense didn't matter and wasn't the goal.  But on the other hand depending on your work ethic and devotion you can always beat your competition on some angle. IF there is a big enough market that isn't saturated and you can compete on price...service etc.  (Make sure anything done will have zero impact on your "poverty" level.) 

Point really is do what will make you happy regardless of results but don't bet the boat on it.  Lots of boats out there and a few people have a lot of them for some reason. lol  

Aside from all the advice you just got without asking I hope everything works out great. 

Paul


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 30, 2017)

I made parts for 3 "inventors" that has the best idea since sliced bread, 2 of them got the idea/item working, tried to patent it, only to find it had already been patented or there was a patent pending. The other  guy got his patent, found a manufacturer and distributor, 3 years later, he had sold less than 50 of the items, with start up cost, production and distribution cost, the patent process and numerous legal fees, he lost pretty close to $600,000.

On all 3 times, I believe, I was the only one who made any money on the idea.


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 10, 2018)

My experience as well.  Done some jobs for local inventors.  They always try to get me to do the work as part of a share in the product's profits.  I've always declined.  Only know of one who successfully  patented their idea and making any money on it.  I've urged all of them early on in the process to protect their product.  It is amazing the risks they are willing to take.  Especially when they have sunk so much money into it.

Quote "The OP, if he has not already done so, should investigate through the patent office (USPTO.gov) filing a provisional patent application. It's an *inexpensive* way to protect an invention for a year while investigating the market possibilities and financial potential, keeping in mind the proclivity of the potential buyer to 'knock off' one of his/her own, plus making sure it hasn't already been invented.

After hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars prosecuting a patent to issuance you end up with a nice piece of paper with a number on it and probably not much else. Patent infringement litigation (if a patent does eventually issue) is expensive and for a little guy is another exercise in Jell-O nailing. I speak from experience." Quote


----------



## skrewd (Sep 26, 2018)

Pm me, always looking for more functionality


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 12, 2019)

I work as a Toolmaker. I play as a Toolmaker. I research as a Toolmaker. I relocated from CA to MO where affordable buildings abound to further pursue Toolmaking independently; suffice to say 98% of whatever I do engages that single focus.
While nay-sayers and unimaginative minds concern them selves with 'what is it?' and patent issues, lets develop your product, determine how best to market and proceed.
Because waiting won't make you first.


----------



## kb58 (May 12, 2019)

This nay-sayers asks, two years later, whatever happened to this product.

This nay-sayer designed and built a car from scratch and sells a book containing the plans. If you don't think it's made me millions, Toolmaker, what's that make you?


----------



## jwmay (May 12, 2019)

The OP hasn’t made a single post since September of 2017. He went on to create an attachment that could mill accurate parts from a poor description and half a drawing on a torn napkin.  He owns an island, and doesn’t speak to mortals any longer.


----------



## matthewsx (May 13, 2019)

gr8legs said:


> <snip>My next similar project will be 'open source' - my idea thrown out to the world and let the best brains develop and improve it. It's still 'my' idea and now I maybe get to see it succeed, just without the millions of blue sky dollars the unicorn promised.
> 
> Stu



Open source is the way to get things done in today’s world. It’s been proven in software, which is a lot easier to copy btw. Many big companies are participating and fortunes have been made, all while changing the world for the better. If you’re not familiar just search GNU and read the license. It’s the reason you’re reading this now for free, really

John


----------



## matthewsx (May 13, 2019)

kb58 said:


> This nay-sayers asks, two years later, whatever happened to this product.
> 
> This nay-sayer designed and built a car from scratch and sells a book containing the plans. If you don't think it's made me millions, Toolmaker, what's that make you?



Locost?


----------

